# Hello look owners I come in peace and in search of advise.



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

I have become the owner of a red and black look 595, and I need tips on some bits for it. This is what I have for it.
Red group with kcnc brakes
Look leo max 2 
Carbon railed arione cx black with red accents
some carbon low profile chinese rims
And ritchey bar and stem but I want a glossy black cockpit or red I have looked at the deda quattro stem but I am open to suggestions.
I will also paint my tacx cages red to match and might do the same for the brakes. Once again your input is appreciated.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

A Wet Red Ritchey stem would rock. Don't get LOOK bar tape though, it sucks.


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

I plan on using black fizik treasure with red writing and red hoods.


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

My bro used to run KCNC and has ZeroG, DA, Campy, Sram on various bikes. The KCNC were horribly flexy with his 200# weight...scary flexy. His ZeroGs are not bad for flex (I've got some ZeroG too, but only weigh 160#) and the Campy and DA brakes are rock solid. I'd consider sticking with something more rigid like Sram's offerings or maybe ZeroG. Just my take on stopping power.

I love my older 585 built up with Campy Record and Zipp 303 tubies...weighs in just around 13# depending on what saddle I use. While Look frames aren't the lightest out there, their forks tend to be very light.


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I am only 150 and I have become a better rider with the kcnc brakes as they are the ones on my cr1.


----------

